# Tires



## TxTwoSome (Feb 12, 2015)

We recently bought a 18' foot TT with 14" tires it only weighs 3200 and I was wondering if there would there be any benefit going to 15" tires compared to the 14" it came with?


----------



## C Nash (Feb 12, 2015)

Welcome to the forum TxTwoSome.  The 14 in should be fine but a upgrade on tires might be wise.  If you need the extra height the 15 would give and you need it to level the rv i would go with the 15.  maybe if you plan on fast driving, whichI don't recommend, the 15 would turn less LOL.  AJMO


----------



## TxTwoSome (Feb 13, 2015)

Thank you both for the info. I do not plan on towing over 65 will be in the slow lane at 62-63 most likely. I will look into the better tires before I make my trip to Kentucky in May. Till then I will get some miles locally to get used to the rig. This is the first TT we have owned and it is all new to us.


----------



## C Nash (Feb 13, 2015)

Just be sure to have the proper hitch and even a sway control on the 18 footer.  be sure the tires are properly inflated.  What do you tow with?


----------



## TxTwoSome (Feb 14, 2015)

We have a WDH and a sway bar and we are towing with a 2014 Dodge Crew cab 1500 with a 5.7 liter v8.


----------

